# RIP Cam (sorry if its long, first time to really say anything about it)



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know she is not a horse but she was the best cat/kitten I have ever had. Cam was less than a year old(somewhere around 7 months). I left to go to my class one morning and carried her out with me so she could be outside and so my mom wouldnt have anything bad to say. I drove about 15 minutes away to school class was canceled and when I got home my neighbor left a note on the door saying somebody ran over Cam and she put her on the trash can. My mom had been home so I came in and asked her where she was and gave her the note. My mom went outside to make sure it was her and of course it was. I has been two weeks since Cam died and I still cry almost everyday! I miss her so much. I am glad my neighbor got her so that people didnt just keep running over her. but I hate that she is gone. I guess she at least had a great life since I got her. I got Cam from the vet clinic I use to work at. A man working at a construction site found her and she was almost dead then and we nursed her back to health and I brought her home and now look what happened to her. I cant help but to blame myself because I made her go out!!
i would upload a picture but it wont let me.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

It's not your fault she got run over. 

It is very hard when you leave a healthy animal and come back to find them gone - it seems easier if they are sick or old first.

You did a wonderful thing by taking her in and loving her. Friends who spend time with us fleetingly are usually sent to teach us something. At some point you will learn what that lesson is. In the meantime, don't blame yourself, it was her time to go to the rainbow bridge and nothing you could have done would change that.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

makin tracks said:


> It's not your fault she got run over.
> 
> It is very hard when you leave a healthy animal and come back to find them gone - it seems easier if they are sick or old first.
> 
> You did a wonderful thing by taking her in and loving her. Friends who spend time with us fleetingly are usually sent to teach us something. At some point you will learn what that lesson is. In the meantime, don't blame yourself, it was her time to go to the rainbow bridge and nothing you could have done would change that.


 

Thanks so much. I try not to blame myself it is just rediculously hard for me.. She was not even a year old. But at least she did have a healthy happy life since I brought her home.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

this is Cam


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry! :-( But like makin tracks said, it wasn't your fault. My cat was killed by a car about a year ago and I cried my eyes out. It really does just take time. But try to remember that it is her body that dies, and not her soul.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thankyou very much. Also if anybody ever runs across one that looke a lot like her please let me know! Thanks, i know im not going to be able to replace her but i would like one like her..


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

What a lovley little cat. Very colourful. She's with you in spirit.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

thankyou so mucH!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

That's so sad :'( I'm sorry for your loss. I have 2 cats myself and I don't think I would be able to live without them... It isn't your fault though...


----------

